# قوة الرفع Lift



## MastaMinds (13 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته







القوة الديناميكية الهوائية الثانية هي قوة الرفع.
كما تعلمون أن القوى الديناميكية الهوائية هي القوى التي يؤثر بها الهواء على الجسم المتحرك فيه
و لتعريف قوة الرفع يمكننا أن نقول: أنها القوة الرأسية التي تؤثر على الجسم في الاتجاه لأعلى و تعاكسها قوة جذب الأرض (وزن الجسم)(Weight) 
تتولد قوة الرفع بشكل رئيسي نتيجة لاختلاف الضغط على السطح السفلي لجسم ما عنه من الضغط في السطح العلوي فيكون الضغط الكلي الوقع على السطح السفلي أعلى من الضغط الكلي الواقع على السطح العلوي و بهذا يرتفع الجسم و هنا يتضح لنا أن الجسم لا يقوم برفع نفسه لكنه يتخذ وضعية تجعل الهواء يقوم برفعه أي يمكننا القول أنه لا يوجد شيء اسمه قوة رفع في الفضاء الخارجي.

الجزء الرئيسي الذي يولد قوة الرفع في الطائرة هو الجناح فهو مصمم ليعطي شكلا مقوسا يجعل الضغط على أسفل الجناح أعلى من الضغط أعلاه.
الكيفية التي يتم بها تولد قوة الرفع لا تزال إلى الآن محل جدال حيث تتواجد عدة نظريات منها ما هو صحيح و منها ما هو خاطئ لكن المتفق عليه بين العلماء هو أن:
الجريان فوق السطح العلوي سرعته تكون أكبر من الجريان فوق السطح السفلي و كلما زادت سرعة جريان الهواء قل ضغطه. و للجريان غير الانضغاطي Incompressible هذا التأثير يكون جليا من معادلة برنولي:
Pressure(Static)+0>5*Density*Velocity=Constant
الضغط +0.5*الكثافة*مربع السرعة=مقدار ثابت
و نفس التأثير أيضا في الجريان الانضغاطي أيضا Compressible 
و بهذا الفرق تتكون قوة الضغط

لكن الكيفية التي تتم بها تلك الزيادة في السرعة فوق الجناح و العكس أسفله فقد ظهرت عدة نظريات....

أولا: نظرية خاطئة انتبه!Equal Transient Time





تقول النظرية أن المسار على السطح العلوي للجناح أطول من المسار السفلي للجناح و لذا عندما ينفصل الجريان عند المقدمة الأمامية للجناح(Leading Edge) يتسارع الجريان على السطح العلوي حتى يلحق بالجزء السفلي المنفصل منه الذي يكون أبطأ لأن مسار سيره أقصر و بتطبيق نظرية برنولي يكون الضغط أسفل الجناح أعلى. انتبه!!
هذه النظرية خاطئة جدا
و أيضا وجد أن الجريان أعلى سطح الجناح أحيانا يصل قبل الجريان أسفل الجناح..
انظر مقطع الفيديو:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqexY7hObik


نظرية تغير مساحة الجريان Variable Area Flow
تقول النظرية أن إذا قمنا بأخذ شكل أسطواني من الجريان (Stream tube) و لاحظنا الجريان عند توليد الرفع فمساحة مقطع الجريان للهواء في أعلى الجناح تقل و يتسارع الجريان بينما تزيد مساحة الجريان أسفا الجناح فيتباطأ الجريان.
كما تلاحظون في الصورة فقط بدل الكرة يحدث نفس الشيء لمقطع الجناح






نظرية الدوران (الدوامات) (Circulation (Vortices
يعتقد أن هذه النظرية هي الأكثر صحة و هي تعتبر أن الجريان حول الجناح هو عبارة عن جريان عادي لكن يضاف إليه جريان دوراني (Circulation) يكون في اتجاه الجريان فوق السطح و عكسه أسفله و لهذا تزيد سرعة الجريان فوق السطح و تقل أسفله...
و تبدأ تلك الحركة الدورانية من دوامة(Starting Vortex) في طرف الجناح المتأحر (Trailing Edge) نتيجة لتقابل الجريانين غير المتشابهين في الخواص و قبل العودة لنفس الخواص تتكون تلك الدوامة
أيضا يساهم في تكونها أثر الطبقة المتاخمة (Boundary Layer) و بعد تكون أول دوامة تتكون لدينا مجموعة دوامات على سطح الجناح تقوم باحتثاث جريان ءاخر يزيد السرعة فوق الجناح و يبطئها أسفله.












و هذا التفسير هو الأقرب إلى الواقع و هو الذي يميل إليه أكثر العلماء لأن فيه اعتبار لتأثير الطبقة المتاخمة التي عادة ما تهمل حساباتها عند حساب الرفع.
شرح أكثر تفصيلا:
http://www.arvelgentry.com/origins_of_lift.htm


حساب الرفع:
يتم حساب الرفع بالمعادلة
Lift=0.5*Density*(Velocity)^2*CL*Surface Area
الرفع=0.5*كثافة الهواء*مربع السرعة*معامل الرفع*مساحة السطح

و معادلة الكبح تشابهها كثيرا و لذا عندما نتزجه لدراسة الأبعاد الثلاثة يتكون لدينا كبح ناتج من الرفع
في العادة لتبسيط عمليات حساب الرفع النظرية يتم إهمال اللزوجة و أثر الطبقة المتاخمة لكن هذا لا يعطينا قيم صحيحة للكبح.

يتم اختبار النموذج في النفق الهوائي و يتم قياس توزيع الضغط فوق و أسفل الجناح للحصول على قيمة قوة الرفع و منه يمكن إيجاد قيمة معامل الرفع(CL) للشكل
و لكل نموذج توجد قيمة رفع قصوى (معامل رفع أقصى) لا يمكن زيادة قيمة الرفع عن ذلك لأنه سيحصا انهيار للجسم (ٍStall) بسبب الكبح المتولد من الرفع و عند التصميم دائما يتم زيادة هذه القيمة إلى أقصى حد ممكن للحصول على أفضل أداء.

هذا ما استطعنا أن نجمعه لكم من معلومات نرجو أن تستفيدوا منها و تفيدونا بأي معلومات إضافية أو تصحيح لأي خطأ.

محبكم في الله​


----------



## تلميذ محب للعلم (18 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع ونتمنى منكم المزيد


----------

